# Webpage or facebook page or both



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I recently started creating a facebook page for my business, it already shows up if I google search the business name. Thinking a webpage maybe in the future but this is a start. Feel free to check it out @ rlm snow services. Still trying to find more pics of my equipment, I have one I took a couple years ago that had all (4 @ the time) trucks & the bobcats in front of our current shop that was nice, haven't come across it though


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I personally think a company website is just as important as good tires on your plow truck, 

Take advantage of YouTube, Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn...its all free and you'd be very suprised what comes of it. 

SEO (Search Engine Optimization) is equally important to be found online. There are many online services that allow you to build your own website, real easy and doesnt take much time or money, you can update, edit and re-arrange things as often as you want. 

Good luck.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've got a FB page but really havn't pushed it though..... my website does pretty good and was VERY reasonable to have created and hosted........


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I've got a facebook page, Ward & Co. LLC, and have a lot of fun with it. It's a great way to get pictures and testimonials out there.


----------



## IreneS (Sep 17, 2011)

To have your site for your business is really important especially nowadays that internet is consider as a basic necessities of human and also almost all of the people use internet everyday. Having a facebook page is another way of advertising your site so have them both.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Both*

Both are very important as addressed above. The more you can get your name out, the easy you are to find.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

I believe website is needed to bring in new business and use Facebook to communicate with your customer base. Every time we send quotes or I voices out it has a business card with our web address and Facebook page


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

RLM;1301944 said:


> I recently started creating a facebook page for my business, it already shows up if I google search the business name. Thinking a webpage maybe in the future but this is a start. Feel free to check it out @ rlm snow services. Still trying to find more pics of my equipment, I have one I took a couple years ago that had all (4 @ the time) trucks & the bobcats in front of our current shop that was nice, haven't come across it though


Do it, networking is KEY to growing! I recently inquired a new lot for snow plowing through Facebook. You could also register with the BBB (Better Business Bureau), that alone is enough to put you out there.

Speaking from experience.


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*Affordable, I like your website*

what do you think of this one?

http://www.plowteam.com


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

rv4jesus;1405254 said:


> what do you think of this one?
> 
> http://www.plowteam.com


Excellent site, I enjoy the detail put into it!


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*thanks*

I told my wife launching it felt like giving birth to a baby, she said I had no idea.


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*facebook page*

Boss Lawn, I couldn't find you FB page. Please tell me how to find it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Those of you who have a website ,make sure you claim it as the owner of it. People will write reviews of your business. and it will bring it up the ladder search. This way you can respond to any reviews of your company.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Dito*



JohnnyRoyale;1301947 said:


> I personally think a company website is just as important as good tires on your plow truck,
> 
> Take advantage of YouTube, Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn...its all free and you'd be very suprised what comes of it.
> 
> ...


Take what is free, and use it to build your business... free is always good...

Al


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

I've had a FB page for about 3 years and a majority of my clients are on there. It's a great way to communicate with them and send out notices or specials. I also have a website that I started about 4 yrs ago.
If you want to start a basic website, go to go daddy and get a domain name. It's pretty cheap. You can do a 1yr, 3yr or I think there might be a 5yr plan. Once your get that, check out Yola.com. It's a free web hosting company. It's really easy to set up. This way you can put your FB and Website link on any post or ad online. If you do Craigslist, local news ads or even emailing, you can attach your link to all of that. 
I'm not endorsing any of these websites I mentioned, I'm just trying to help out. It worked for me when deciding what to do.


----------

